# Using External Hard Drives for Libraries



## BasariStudios (Feb 6, 2022)

I have heard about it but did not believe it nor i know anything about it.
So by what i heard, i can actually get any Library i want, put it on an
external Drive and actually use it? How fast can that be?
Any experiences and advices would be appreciated.
On my PC i have 4 USB 3.2 Gen 2 Ports and 2 USB 3.2 Gen 1 Ports. All Type A.
I also have 2 Type C but they are only 3.2 Gen 1 not the x2 ones so are not the fastest.
Any ideas of what Drives to what Ports, is that even possible to actually
use it without bad Dropouts and Weeks of Loading time?

Thanks


----------



## labyrinths (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm running most samples now off two Samsung T5 drives over USB 3.1. My load times are just as fast as they were with my internal SATA SSDs, and I've never experience hiccups. I usually have all my samples fully loaded, which I can afford to do with 128GB of RAM, so your mileage may vary.

With the USB 3.2 ports you have, you might consider the Samsung T7 drives if you wanted to take advantage of the extra speed. There's not a huge price difference. I've been exclusively purchasing Samsung SSDs for the past few years and I've never run into a problem with any of them.

There are also pricier options using internal drives running in enclosures that might suit you better depending on your budget and needs (for example, the number of drives you need to store your samples, whether you need RAID, etc.), but the T5 and T7 SSDs are cheap and work well.


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 6, 2022)

Thank You very much. I just ordered a T7 and let's see how that goes.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 6, 2022)

I run EW HOPUS off of a T7. Flawless performance.


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I run EW HOPUS off of a T7. Flawless performance.


Thanks


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 6, 2022)

I have the ProArt z490 Series MotherBoard which has
2 ThunderBold 3 Ports on it but i have no clue how to
take advantage of those, its confusing, its not straightforward
as any other ports, it has to do something with Display and Stuff.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 6, 2022)

I've been running my sample libraries off of external drives for years. If you get a hub because you need more ports, make sure it is powered. 

If you want to use HDDs for less important/rarely used libraries to save money, always buy an internal drive with 7200 rpm and put it in an enclosure. Otherwise, I recommend using SSDs. I generally make my own with internal drives and enclosures, but the prices are coming down on the T5s and you can get the Sandisk ones on sale at Costco.


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 6, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I've been running my sample libraries off of external drives for years. If you get a hub because you need more ports, make sure it is powered.
> 
> If you want to use HDDs for less important/rarely used libraries to save money, always buy an internal drive with 7200 rpm and put it in an enclosure. Otherwise, I recommend using SSDs. I generally make my own with internal drives and enclosures, but the prices are coming down on the T5s and you can get the Sandisk ones on sale at Costco.


Thanks, i just ordered a T7. I mean 2 more TB should be enough...she said.
I said the same last year when i added 4TB of NVME inside but they are full now.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 6, 2022)

BasariStudios said:


> Thanks, i just ordered a T7. I mean 2 more TB should be enough...she said.
> I said the same last year when i added 4TB of NVME inside but they are full now.


This year I just grabbed SSDs as they were on sale. Slowly moving libraries from spinning drives to SSDs. I actually have open space right now. It is strange.


----------



## OHjorth (Feb 7, 2022)

Two things that I missed when switching to external SSDs:
1. If you are on a pc, reformat the drive to NTFS before filling it with samples. NTFS will work a bit better with Kontakt (and possibly other players) than exFAT. 
2. Remember to make an exception for your libraries in your antivirus or loading times will be of biblical proportions.


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 7, 2022)

OHjorth said:


> Two things that I missed when switching to external SSDs:
> 1. If you are on a pc, reformat the drive to NTFS before filling it with samples. NTFS will work a bit better with Kontakt (and possibly other players) than exFAT.
> 2. Remember to make an exception for your libraries in your antivirus or loading times will be of biblical proportions.


Thanks. I almost forgot that.


----------

